# 6" Suspension Lifts???



## Ol' 30-30 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm looking for a 6" lift for 1/2 ton truck-probably a 2004ish GMC or Chevy z71 crew cab.  I'm wanting to put it 6" in the air and run 35's.  Are some lifts cheaper than others or is $2500 out the door (tax, labor, etc,) a competitive price?  

Also I'd like to run stock rims because I'm not really wanting a flashy truck but I've heard there are backspacing issues with OEM rims.  They don't make a 6" lift that you can run stock rims?  Any input is appreciated, my knowledge of suspensions is fairly limited.  I've always had body lifts and finally decided to break down for a real lift.  

I still don't understand how I can fit 35" tires under a 3" body lift but you can't run 36" tires under a 6" suspension lift , unless the guys I've talked to were yanking me around.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Nov 19, 2008)

Alot of people are idiots basically...If you run stock rims and no more than a 12.5" wide tire you can run 36's all day on a 6" body lift....I know guys running 35's on a stock truck with some minor trimming and torsion bar crank


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Nov 19, 2008)

chevy's do not sit as high as fords or dodges that is why they can run larger tires. But with a 6" suspension lift you will be able to run 35x12.50's just fine, but if you go any wider you will be pushing it with stock wheels. 6" body lift???  Is that price with tires or without? Either way that sounds like a good price, where did you get that quote from? maybe can point you towards some other places too


----------



## C Cape (Nov 19, 2008)

I've seen people stuff 36" Iroks on a Z71 with a 3" body and keys.  As long as you don't get a spindle lift IE. Rancho Lift you should be fine with the stock wheels.  You can expect to pay 1600-2000 on the lift alone and 500-700 on labor. And someone telling you can't run 36's on a 6" lift is nuts.  With some trimming I've seen 37's put on a Z71 with a 6" lift.


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Nov 20, 2008)

copenhagen cowboy said:


> chevy's do not sit as high as fords or dodges that is why they can run larger tires. But with a 6" suspension lift you will be able to run 35x12.50's just fine, but if you go any wider you will be pushing it with stock wheels. 6" body lift???  Is that price with tires or without? Either way that sounds like a good price, where did you get that quote from? maybe can point you towards some other places too



Got 2 quotes from 4wheel parts and wild willies and they both said $2500 (lift only) tax. labor, etc.-out the door.  It was a fabtech kit.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Nov 20, 2008)

I've heard good and bad things about fabtech lifts...If all your wanting to run is 35's I'd go with a body lift. $300 or so for the lift, a weekend and a few buddies to help... and of course a couple 12 packs for afterwards and your in good shape.


----------



## hammerz71 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've had body lifts on four pickups I've owned through the years, with my '04 Dodge, I finally bit the bullet and went with a 4" Rancho suspension lift.  Didn't go 6" because I don't believe in going with more than 35" tires on IFS trucks and 4" is plenty to clear 35x12.5's on a Dodge 1500.  Night and day difference in handling and general off-road ability!  
I paid right at $2200 about three years ago at 4 Wheel Parts, shop them, they'll price match!  
Would strongly recommend suspension lift over a body lift if you can afford it...


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey you are in Loganville, a guy just opened up a 4 wheel drive shop in Walnut Grove on hwy 138 seen some of his work and looks real good, quality work done. I think the name is Rylee's 4x4  like the old rylee's jeep place but do not know about prices.


----------



## 4x4 (Nov 20, 2008)

Other than just the good looks a lift gives a truck...

Ask yourself(other than the looks)why do I want a lift?
If its strictly for looks, go with a body lift and be sure to get some gap guards to cover up that 3-6" gap between your frame and body. Alot cheaper than a suspension lift.

If you wheel your truck, or do any offroading where you may need additional articulation in your suspension, then go with a suspension lift.


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Nov 20, 2008)

Could you put spacers on a stock rim and run them with a lifted truck or would there still be backspacing issues?


----------



## The Bell Man (Nov 20, 2008)

I think your stock rims should work, as long as you don't go wider than a 12.50


----------



## Bigbuck (Nov 20, 2008)

you also may run into problems with driveshaft length, make sure they are long enough after the 6 inch lift.


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Nov 21, 2008)

The Bell Man said:


> I think your stock rims should work, as long as you don't go wider than a 12.50



The guy made it sound like it wasn't the width of the rim that was the issue but that the rim physically wouldn't go on after the lift was installed.  I'm guess because of the back spacing or off set issues.  I've run 315's on a chevy before with stock rims before but it was with a body lift.


----------



## C Cape (Nov 21, 2008)

It depends on what kind of lift it is.  There are drop down lifts and spindle lifts.  Stock wheels should work with any drop down lift but won't with a spindle lift (wheels won't have enough backspacing and the tire will rub the top of the spindle).


----------



## youngers (Nov 21, 2008)

fabtech says you can run stock wheels and tires with there lift......I have done hundreds of these lifts and never ran into anyone that kept the stock wheels----I would say if you are stuck on keeping the stockers on there you should plan on getting some spacers front and rear---rear because with all chevys the front trac-width is wider than the rear so if you only use the spacers on the front it would prob. look a little off.....for the price of the spacers you could prob. get 2 of the wheels......you wont have any issues with the driveshafts==some trucks have to have exhaust mods.....hope this helps


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Nov 21, 2008)

I would not run any kit on a IFS Chevy other than a Fabtech. Pro Comps and Superlifts are Crap. They are not one pice subframes. Which means they will never hold an alignment and will squeek like crazy. I have removed a ton of Pro Crap lifts to put on Ranchos and Fabtechs. That price does not sound bad. Dont let 4 wheel parts try to sell you Pro Crap. They own Pro Crap and will tell you they are awesome. Fabtech kits come with new shocks or at least they use to.

Also dont let anyone tell you to crank the torsion bars. They are set at a set height from the factory for a reason. You lose  down travel when you crank them resulting in when you hit a bump it will travel up fine but will slam when it returns back, resulting in teeth shattering slams. Dont do it.


----------



## mtporterfield (Nov 23, 2008)

*Fabtech*

Fabtech lift is the only way to go.  Heres a pic of the truck i sold back in May with a Fabtech 6" suspension lift running 35's(315's) on 16x10 wheels with no scrubbing at all.  I was running 33's (305's)with factory wheels and no lift


----------



## bonecollector123 (Feb 25, 2009)

FABTECH is the only way to go and 2200 out the door is what I get but I am in Fl so you will spend some $ in gas I can get you a 6 inch fabtech for 1580.00 shippedto you if it helps they are pretty easy to do with basic tools and a good floor jack you will need some tall jackstands


----------



## TATORNUTZ (Feb 25, 2009)

If quality was the #1 concern,check out the cognito lifts out of california,fabtech,rancho,pro crap,e.t.c. won't hold a flame to their lifts.


----------



## deerbandit (Feb 25, 2009)

Fabtech is a good lift. Some lifts are priced higher than others. Here is another place to call Southern Offroad they do some awesome work. 

And some people are idiots your right the ones that want to try to find and install a 6" body lift.


----------

